# Fluval Spec V light will no longer turn OFF



## Kelbrina (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the same tank and my moonlights stopped working. My local fish store swapped out a new light for me. Maybe ask where you purchased it at or contact fluval directly? If I recall the warranty was like a year?


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

OH, thanks! The store I got it at is having a big sale next week, and I planned to go (over an hours drive away)... so I will take it and see if they will do that.

I was planning on buying a second one, as I am finding the tank so easy to take care of... but now I don't know....

Sure would like to get one for a second betta tank.


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Fluval Problems....*

I have had problems with fluval product before. I contacted the supplier on the internet and they replace the product with no problem. I would give that a shot...3 years ago, they sold the fluval folara tank setups and the lights were bad right out of the box. They replaced it and I got it with in 1 week. Really good service, if you ask me.... 

Ronnie


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I will send them an email. Maybe I will hear from them before next week when I go to te store I bought it at.


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

The store usually on covers 30 days, but that comes with a guarantee than 30 days and is handled by distributor. If you need more info, drop me a im and gladly return it.

Ronnie


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, still have not heard from Hagen/Fluval. I just sent another email. I did call the store I bought the tank at and they won't take it back.


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, when I went to the big fish store today for their 50% off sale - A Fluval/Hagen rep was there! He broke open one of the boxed tanks and gave me a new light on the spot. He was going to send it to the store for me to pick up, but when I told him I lived an hour away, he decided to just replace it on the spot.

When, or if, I hear from the "Contact Us" site from their website, I'll tell them that a rep already replaced it.

Thanks, Tom from Hagen/Fluval!


----------

